# 99% sure I am going to get a Sage DB



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Big jump from a £80 dehlonghi!

But having spent 2 weeks obsessing over specs, the only issue I have with a sage DB is lack of rotary pump. I wondered can I swap the vibration one out for a rotary myself?

Anyway I figure get this and a mignon mk2. Then upgrade the mignon to a 75E or Mythos. Then upgrade the SDB to a profitec 700 or higher. Does this sound like an intelligent upgrade path?

I drink an espresso in the morning (double shot 'cos I'm a real man!) combined with l-theanine for a basic cognitive stack, and then about 3 lattes or flat whites per day. So quite a bit.

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

why not just buy the desired items now? No, you cannot swop pumps on the Sage. You will void warranty and I doubt anyone would supply one to fit. The cost of a Sage to a Profitec is not that much, then upgrade the grinder when you can


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I need £3.5k to buy what I want now and I have around £1400.

Sage is £1100, Profitec 700 is £1900.

Mignon is ~£250, 2nd hand mythos or new 75E is £900.

I also need tamper, tamper base, scales, etc but I figure I can get all those cheap from alibaba or ebay.

edit: I buy everything in cash, I have no outstanding credit or debt, so not as simple as some households!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sage often heavily discount their machines. You can often get them for £850. This knocks the second hand price. After one year, it will only have 12 months warranty left and be much harder to sell on with any value as people are wary about their longevity. Maybe rethink time?


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I would be happy if I could find one for £850 new. I am not so happy at the £1100 price point.

I have bought used stuff before many times and around 80% of the time there has been an issue. Been burnt too much by the experience really. With a company there is trading standards, with a personal trade it blurs the lines.

Rethink wise I looked at all the machines on BB and I was not happy with anything less than P700. Everything else has a "but". I don't want to faf around with HX temp regulation and such so that rules out most machines, and I can't abide noisy stuff either.

Only other option is to blow all the budget on a mythos and stick with the dehlonghi for now? Which is also noisey!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Why not pick up that new DB that's for sale on the forum? £850 including naked portafilter?


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Lakeland won't transfer warranty. I don't want headaches given they are known to leak etc.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I totally agree with Dfk, I wouldn't be spending this much on a set up when you have such a clear idea of your next upgrade, wait and get what you want. Have you tried out a heat exchanger machine before? Can you visit BB, as they are really good and the flush is such a non issue it's unreal mate, I'm sure many HX owners will tell you the same.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I also second this. Save up and buy the setup you want, or at least the coffee machine you want and then the grinder which depreciates the least in absolute terms. (i.e: Mignon). Then sell the Mignon and buy the grinder you want.

Remember that each step of the upgrade process you will loose a significant chunk of the value, so trying to minimise that is the key.

PS: You can have a credit card and pay the full amount every month. At least allows you to buy things online with greater protection and without the risk of making an online transaction with a debit card.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

NOT doing credit cards for personal use.

The setup I want is £5k. I currently have a £70 new machine... you really suggest I stick with a Dehlonghi machine for 1-2 years?

I have a mignon now so this simplifies my purchase chain.

Still thinking SDB is the best purchase for around a grand.

And I ask you this: where does depreciating upgrades come into play? Ie will a £1900 profitec 700 make twice as good coffee as a £900 Sage Dual Boiler?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

No but it will last a lot more than twice as long


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

thesmileyone said:


> And I ask you this: where does depreciating upgrades come into play? Ie will a £1900 profitec 700 make twice as good coffee as a £900 Sage Dual Boiler?


I think you know for yourself that the answer to this is a clear no.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd definitely upgrade now from the delonghi. I don't have the patience to wait two years. Also don't like credit.

Must be a second hand Brewtus 3 or 4 around for less than a new sage. They retain a baseline value too. Super machine and easy to maintain. Or, you could try a Classic with PID or La Pavoni Pro. More modest spend but certainly an upgrade.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

2nd hand brewtus is good. I bought a 2nd Sage DB that had a 3 year transferable warranty


----------

